# il y a quatre jours / pendant quatre jours



## Pommee

bonjour , une Q, svp

1. je suis rester chez lui il y a 4 jours 
2. je suis rester chez lui pendant 4 jours 
3. je suis arrivé à Paris il y a 4 jours

je sais que 1 & 3 sont correctes, mais comment 2.? merci


----------



## Mandra

Peux-tu donner plus de contexte pour qu'on puisse savoir ce que tu veux dire?

En tout cas, la phrase 1 est un peu bizarre. De plus, on écrit 'je suis resté' ou 'restée' (il faut accorder le verbe). 
la phrase 2 est correcte, à part encore une fois l'accord à faire.


----------



## Pommee

pardons, j'ai vraiment fait des bêtises

voilà :
1. je suis resté chez lui il y a 4 jours 
2. je suis resté chez lui pendant 4 jours 
3. je suis arrivé à Paris il y a 4 jours


----------



## Mandra

Pas de problème!!!

Les phrases sont correctes maintenant, si c'est cela ta question....


----------



## Pommee

alors, est-ce que "je suis resté chez lui il y a 4 jours" et "je suis resté chez lui pendant 4 jours" sont la même chose ?


----------



## Mandra

non. 

La première phrase veut dire que 4 jours avant, 'je' suis resté chez lui. On ne sait pas pour combien de temps, mais ça fait 4 jours que cela s'est passé. 

La deuxième phrase veut dire que 'je' suis resté chez lui pendant une période de 4 jours, mais on ne sait pas quand c'était.


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Non, ces deux phrases n'ont pas le même sens.
"Je suis resté chez lui il y a 4 jours" => "il y a 4 jours" renvoie au moment où "je suis resté chez lui", et non à une durée. Ainsi, si le locuteur a dit ça le 25 décembre, on en déduit qu'il est resté chez la personne en question le 21 décembre, c'est-à-dire "il y a 4 jours".
"Je suis resté chez lui pendant 4 jours" => là, c'est une idée de durée. Ce n'est pas précisé quand, mais on sait que le locuteur est resté chez la personne pendant une durée de 4 jours, comme, par exemple : "le 10, 11, 12, 13 décembre".

PS : Sapristi, on m'a devancé !
PS2 : Sapristi, j'ai devancé ! Et deux fois !


----------



## Mout

Non. 
"Je suis resté chez lui il y a 4 jours", c'est une tournure un peu bizarre pour laquelle il manque des information.
"quand je suis allé à paris, il y a 4 jours, je suis resté chez lui." Ça veut dire que le 11 octobre (nous sommes le 15 aujourd'hui), je suis allé à Paris, et je suis allé chez lui.

Mais "je suis resté chez lui pendant 4 jours" indique clairement la durée du séjour. du 3 au 7 octobre, j'étais chez lui.

Je suis arrivé à Paris il y a 4 jours, là, c'est clair. le 11 octobre, je suis entré dans la ville de Paris.

PS : comme Proyoyo, et deux fois, de surcroît !


----------



## Pommee

Je vois.Merci Mandra^^


----------



## Erzz

En effet, "il y a" et "pendant" n'ont pas du tout le même sens.
"Il y a quatre jours" = l'action a eu lieu exactement quatre jours avant aujourd'hui. Cela répond à la question "quand ?".
"Pendant quatre jours" = l'action a duré quatre jours. Cela répond à la question "combien de temps ?".

Par conséquent, et là je vais aller contre l'avis général : "Je suis resté chez lui il y a 4 jours" n'est PAS correct.
Le verbe rester décrit une action qui sous-entend une durée, ce qui n'est pas compatible avec une indication de temps précise comme "il y a...".
La phrase correcte est : "Je suis resté chez lui pendant quatre jours".

En revanche, "Je suis arrivé à Paris il y a quatre jours" est correct car "arriver" décrit une action ponctuelle.


----------



## Pommee

wow, bcp de gens me viennent en aide ici, merci a tous


----------



## Pommee

Erzz. t'as vraiment raison.merci!


----------



## proyoyo

Erzz said:


> Par conséquent, et là je vais aller contre l'avis général : "Je suis resté chez lui il y a 4 jours" n'est PAS correct.
> Le verbe rester décrit une action qui sous-entend une durée, ce qui n'est pas compatible avec une indication de temps précise comme "il y a...".
> La phrase correcte est : "Je suis resté chez lui pendant quatre jours".



A mon sens, le verbe "rester" peut quand même être utilisé si l'état de "rester chez lui" ne dépasse pas un jour. C'est donc à celui qui écrit de choisir selon le sens qu'il veut donner.


----------



## Mandra

je suis d'accord avec proyoyo, après pour moi, la phrase est incomplète, mais pas fausse.


----------



## Erzz

Mandra said:


> je suis d'accord avec proyoyo, après pour moi, la phrase est incomplète, mais pas fausse.



Donc ce que vous dites, c'est qu'elle est fausse, sauf si on la complète.


----------



## Mout

"je suis resté chez moi" implique la durée : pendant la journée, je ne suis pas sorti, je suis resté à la maison. Si la durée est implicite, sa notion est bel et bien présente. J'abonde dans le sens d'Erzz


----------



## Mandra

Erzz said:


> Donc ce que vous dites, c'est qu'elle est fausse, sauf si on la complète.




Non, ce que je dis, c'est que la phrase mériterait d'être complétée pour être plus claire et non pas bizarre.

On va y arriver, hehehe


----------



## Mout

J'ajoute encore un sens très vieillot, plus du tout utilisé, mais qu'on retrouvait dans le "protocole" au XIXe siècle.
"Monsieur Choufleuri restera chez lui le 3 octobre" signifie que M. Choufleuri organise une reception chez lui le 3 octobre, et vous êtes cordialement invité. Mais là encore l'idée que "pendant la soirée", il n'est pas prévu que Choufleuri sorte est bien présente.


----------



## Erzz

Je pense que tout dépend du sens que l'on donne au verbe rester. 
Si on choisit de l'interpréter comme "rester dormir chez quelqu'un", on peut accepter "il y a quatre jours". D'ailleurs, "je suis resté dormir chez lui il y a quatre jours" ne me dérange pas.

Mais si, comme Mout et moi-même, on reste sur le sens premier de rester, à savoir "demeurer à un endroit", sans plus de précision, alors ça ne marche plus.

Dans quel sens le comprenez-vous vous-même ?


----------



## Mandra

Je pense qu'on peut très bien dire 'je suis resté chez lui pendant une après-midi, il y a quatre jours' par exemple. 
Dire 'je suis resté chez lui il y a quatre jours' n'est pas faux, mais on attend plus d'information à la lecture, il me semble. d'où 'phrase incomplète' pour moi, mais pas fausse.


----------

